
Nanoparticle chomps away plaques that cause heart attacks - tene
https://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2020/nanoparticle-chomps-away-plaques-that-cause-heart-attacks/
======
tene
I know basically nothing about medical technology. How likely is this to
actually end up making a big difference? How does this type of development
compare to new battery technology, "graphene", and similar topics in
electronics that regularly see huge news that doesn't seem to ever really come
to market?

